# Working with copper



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

had a lil gas there huh..? is there more to it you just fluxed your fitting..?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> YouTube - DUNBARPLUMBING.COM WORKING WITH COPPER PIPE


 Man your a freakin trip...I bet your a funny mofo to hangout with:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When you 1st see this video, at first you think it's a 3/4" 0r 1" copper till he picks the fitting up. :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

The fart is classic :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ROFL~~~ !!! Haahaaa!! 


I'm laughing so damn hard I' got tears, tears man! 

I posted this somewhere else and everyone missed that gem. Damn taco bell made a abrupt entrance during that filming....and the director said to let it go public! :laughing:


I didn't notice that Ron till you mentioned that....accidental optical illusion.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Had to look after seeing the responses. Roast Duck keeping it real, keeping it out in the open for the world wide web to see!:whistling2:

You're one in a million SN!:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Check this out*

They even cut the hay knowing I was coming to do a service call.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

It's a good thing your torch wasn't lit:laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Just thought I would get me a late night bowl of cereal and darn near spit the 1st bite on the screen.:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

